# Hagen or ATI T5HO bulbs?



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Do you guys see Hagen or ATI T5HO 24" for sale anywhere? I have a 2x24" coralife T5HO fixture but the bulbs dont seem to be bright... my corals are not doing well, please help!

How about zoo med bulbs? any good


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

As far as know they are about 50% off at PJs Pet square one , the hagen one that is. Just not sure if they still are, but bought mine two weeks ago.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have the coralife bulbs, they aren't really that great, are hagen like among the good ones?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Giesemann, ATI and korrallen-zucht make the best bulbs I've seen, in terms of colour/quality etc.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

yea where you could get those?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Your local independant pet shop!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Of the two, I much prefer ATI. Unfortunately, ATI products are hard to come by @LFSs. Other gerat bulbs to add to Chris' post, is AquaScience.

If you're "heck bent" on ATI's you'll have to order them online.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hagen is crap. You replace them with any good ones and you will see diffrence. I did it two days ago.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

wtac said:


> Of the two, I much prefer ATI. Unfortunately, ATI products are hard to come by @LFSs. Other gerat bulbs to add to Chris' post, is AquaScience.
> 
> If you're "heck bent" on ATI's you'll have to order them online.


any recommended websites?


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Giesemann, ATI and korrallen-zucht make the best bulbs I've seen, in terms of colour/quality etc.


Would Giesemann or korrallen fit my 2x24" Coralife T5HO lighting fixture?

and I am struggling to whether to buy Giese or Korra, please help


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

OK I FOUND ATI BULBS IN ON! FROM ORG (not lottery) $24 each


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Good stuff then!


----------



## Noslen (Jul 6, 2010)

GT3 said:


> OK I FOUND ATI BULBS IN ON! FROM ORG (not lottery) $24 each


Where? please show me.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Noslen said:


> Where? please show me.


I think he means Oakville Reef Gallery

http://www.oakvillereefgallery.com/


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

what combination did you get?? i got mine there too


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

org has about the best selection of bulbs in stock that i have come across. ATI much nicer than geiseman and KZ are very nice as well.


----------

